# YEMA YMHF0103 - "Master Elements"



## Reno

Review here :

YEMA YMHF0103 - "Master Elements"

*PICS !*


----------



## kibi

wow!


----------



## Reno

kibi said:


> wow!


;-)


----------



## Reno

*Master Elements*


----------



## Reno

*Re: Master Elements*


----------



## thomlad54

Beautiful watch. How's the lume on it?

Thom


----------



## Reno

thomlad54 said:


> Beautiful watch. How's the lume on it?


Thanks Thom 

I couldn't test the lume "for real" til now&#8230; but generally, YEMA's lume is really long-lasting (but a bit less bright than SEIKO's)

Here are a few pics :

LUME (after 10 sec under the lamp)


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Indian summer *


----------



## Reno




----------



## Txemizo

Congratulations! :-! What a massive watch!


----------



## Reno

Txemizo said:


> Congratulations! :-! What a massive watch!


Thanks, Txemizo ;-)

This one is a quartz model so it's pretty _light_ :-!


----------



## Reno

*Yema ymhf0103 - tron style ;-)*

This futuristic watch needs a futuristic setup ;-)




























Old action figure (TRON 1982) + brand new vehicule (from the upcoming TRON _LEGACY_)






















































*Greetings program !*


















;-)


----------



## Reno

*Yema ymhf0103*


----------



## Reno

*More blue strap&#8230;*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements"*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Master Elements*


----------



## Reno

*On 26mm "Condor" bracelet*

Ever wondered why some models are *only* available on leather strap (or bracelet) ? :think: :-x

Well, it's the case for the Master Elements&#8230; but once in a while, I'd like to wear it on a bracelet :-|

Montres Yema - Qualit et tradition de l'horlogerie Franaise depuis 1948

Two constraints in my choice for a bracelet : the 26mm lug size, and a _not-so-discreet_ look of the watch itself :-d

It took me a while, but last week, I finally figured it out :

Watch band stainless steel 26mm clasp with extension























































Nice alternance of polished & brushed surface |>



























A quite clever expansion buckle (instead of the micro-adjustment on a regular buckle)



































































































Conclusion : I'm very pleased with the result. The bracelet has folded links but with solid links appearance |> so it's not _too heavy_ for its size |>

The alternance of brushed & polished finish goes well along with the watch's case.

The price is OK :-!

One last thing : the bracelet is very long  it's the first time I had to remove 3 links on each side of the buckle !


----------



## Reno

*Quick & dirty pics of the day !*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Master Elements*


----------



## Reno

*A small video&#8230;*


----------



## Oliv

*Re: YEMA Master Elements*

Beautiful pictures ! thanks !


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA Master Elements*



Oliv said:


> Beautiful pictures ! thanks !


Thank you sir ^_^

More pics&#8230;


----------



## sixtysix

*Re: YEMA Master Elements*

Great photos!!


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA Master Elements*



sixtysix said:


> Great photos!!


Thanks a lot, Gary ^_^


----------



## Reno

*Re: A small video&#8230;*


----------



## Reno

*Master Elements on 26mm ostrich band*


----------



## ChiefWahoo

*Re: Master Elements on 26mm ostrich band*

You have some gorgeous pictures of a beautiful piece of art! I've been interested in this watch since you first posted it in the "summer watches" thread. I was actually wondering what it would look like on a bracelet, so I'm glad you found one that matches it so well. This watch is a bit of a pipe dream for me for now (way over our household budget right now) so I'm glad you took these amazing pictures all year. I've been looking for a watch with a sailing/yachting look and this definitely has it. It will be on my wish list for now. Thanks for the fantastic photography!


----------



## Reno

*Re: Master Elements on 26mm ostrich band*



ChiefWahoo said:


> You have some gorgeous pictures of a beautiful piece of art! I've been interested in this watch since you first posted it in the "summer watches" thread. I was actually wondering what it would look like on a bracelet, so I'm glad you found one that matches it so well. This watch is a bit of a pipe dream for me for now (way over our household budget right now) so I'm glad you took these amazing pictures all year. I've been looking for a watch with a sailing/yachting look and this definitely has it. It will be on my wish list for now. Thanks for the fantastic photography!


Thanks for your kind words _Chief_, glad you like the watch !


----------



## Reno

*YMHF0103 - BLue strap*



















("San Marino" aftermarket buckle)


----------



## _Astro_

*Re: YMHF0103 - BLue strap*

Wow what a heavy watch , nice pics Reno :-!

b-)


----------



## Reno

*Re: YMHF0103 - BLue strap*



_Astro_ said:


> Wow what a heavy watch , nice pics Reno :-!
> 
> b-)


Merci gars !

La _Redsea_ tourne toujours bien ? ;-)


----------



## _Astro_

*Re: YMHF0103 - BLue strap*

Toujours ! |>|>|>

b-)


----------



## Reno

*Master Elements - Brown leather strap*


----------



## ChiefWahoo

*Re: Master Elements - Brown leather strap*

Still an awesome watch. So is this a daily wearer for you? How is it holding up? I found the yemausa site with the 50% clearance coupon. Reminds me of the orientwatchusa gig. (Overlist so we can offer huge discounts!) Still puts it at $430 which I can't stomach. I hope you wear it in good health!


----------



## Reno

*Re: Master Elements - Brown leather strap*



ChiefWahoo said:


> Still an awesome watch. So is this a daily wearer for you? How is it holding up? I found the yemausa site with the 50% clearance coupon. Reminds me of the orientwatchusa gig. (Overlist so we can offer huge discounts!) Still puts it at $430 which I can't stomach. I hope you wear it in good health!


Well I wouldn't call any of my watches "daily wearer" as I have too many of them, so they rarely stay more than one day on my wrist&#8230; ;-)

_Considering_, I honestly wouldn't call this watch a daily wearer anyway, because of the very bold design ;-)

It's mostly a sports/diver watch&#8230; or maybe a fashion/futuristic/designer's watch&#8230; so not for everyday&#8230; but it's certainly *extremely cool* b-)


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Master Elements*


----------



## SankalpDesai

Hey Reno,

That's an awesome watch and I also admire your photography skills. It really compliments the beauty of this watch. You've covered all the aspects of this watch in your shots and that translates into one thing - that you absolutely love your Yema. |>

Was also going through other threads and saw more pics of your Vostok. You've got an impressive collection there mate. 

Cheers!

Regards,
Sankalp Desai


----------



## Reno

SankalpDesai said:


> Hey Reno,
> 
> That's an awesome watch and I also admire your photography skills. It really compliments the beauty of this watch. You've covered all the aspects of this watch in your shots and that translates into one thing - that you absolutely love your Yema. |>
> 
> Was also going through other threads and saw more pics of your Vostok. You've got an impressive collection there mate.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Regards,
> Sankalp Desai


Thank you very much, SankalpDesai 

Well, there's something special for me with this watch : I really love this model, but because of its price, I thought I'd never own one&#8230; I was fortunate enough to get a -50% bargain on that one, and now, every time I wear it, I'm positively _ecstatic_ !! :-d


----------



## Reno

*YEMA YMHF0103*


----------



## luckylukehappy

*Re: YEMA Master Elements*

wow.... i am speechless... 

its looks beautiful....

very nice ...


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA Master Elements*



johnasjade said:


> Very nice watch





luckylukehappy said:


> wow.... i am speechless...
> 
> its looks beautiful....
> 
> very nice ...


Thanks guys


----------



## Arab

*Re: YEMA Master Elements*

Truly a very unique and exceptional watch. Would you like to sell it? I saw the link where to purchase for us residents but i would prefer second hand. pm me if interested.


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA Master Elements*



Arab said:


> Truly a very unique and exceptional watch. Would you like to sell it? I saw the link where to purchase for us residents but i would prefer second hand. pm me if interested.


Hi Arab, glad you like the watch ! 

And I'm not selling it, sorry. (I'm a compulsive _keeper_, actually ;-) )


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA YMHF0103*



mbran1 said:


> hey its awesome collection mate.. the one one the third is awesome . I would really want to have that one day..
> Thumbs UP for your collection!


Thanks for the kind words, mbran1


----------



## Reno

*YEMA YMHF0103 - Bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA YMHF0103 - Ostrich strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA 'Master Elements'*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements"*


----------



## iloper

*Re: YEMA "Master Elements"*

bought my first Yema today.
Great quality watches...


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA "Master Elements"*



iloper said:


> bought my first Yema today.
> Great quality watches...


Cool 

May I ask what model ?

Careful&#8230; they're _addictive_ ;-)

YEMA - SousMarine 300m - YMHF 0303 - Page 7

70s' YEMA "UFO" - Page 3

Yema ! - Page 3

and _the first one_&#8230; inherited from my grandpa 

My Yema Meangraf (circa 1970)


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • RVC white leather strap*

On a new handmade _RVC_ strap :


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • RVC white leather strap*


----------



## StBu

*Re: YEMA Master Elements*

what a super watch ! I really like its crowns


----------



## Reno

*YEMA Master Elements • Condor bracelet*

























And a bonus :


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • ZULU*







































ZULU strap available here : Watch Strap FOR Nato Nylon Strong Zulu 26 MM | eBay


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA 'Master Elements' • ZULU strap*


----------



## tienda_si

Congrats, beautiful watch


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • GETAT leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA YMHF0103 - "Master Elements" • ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Blue leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Piero Magli bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Olive ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • RVC White leather strap*


----------



## thomas_k25

*Re: Master Elements*

Beautiful


----------



## Chronopolis

*Re: YEMA "Master Elements"*

Killa watch, killa photos.

2 QuestionsO you...

1. Take photos of watches for a living? (They're THAT good!)
2. Feel a little self-conscious and naughty when you pronounce the name on the bracelet? 'Condor' :-! :-d


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA "Master Elements"*



Chronopolis said:


> Killa watch, killa photos.
> 
> 2 QuestionsO you...
> 
> 1. Take photos of watches for a living? (They're THAT good!)
> 2. Feel a little self-conscious and naughty when you pronounce the name on the bracelet? 'Condor' :-! :-d


Thanks mate ;-)

1. Nope. I'm just a dude who likes to take pictures ;-) 
2. I sense there's a _hidden meaning_ here, but honestly, I don't get it :-d


----------



## Chronopolis

*Re: YEMA "Master Elements"*



Reno said:


> 2. I sense there's a _hidden meaning_ here, but honestly, I don't get it :-d


Hint: "... of gold." :-!


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA "Master Elements"*



Chronopolis said:


> Hint: "... of gold." :-!


Condor&#8230; of gold :think:

We had a cartoon here in France named "les mystérieuses cités d'or" back in the 80s' :think:






Sorry mate, you lost me :-d


----------



## Reno

*YEMA 'Master Elements' • Milanese bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Nubuck strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Rally strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Khaki ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Green fabric strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Polished bracelet*


----------



## bruno47

Cool watch. I still think Yema could make some more watches based on their vintage designs. There are so many cool old Yemas.


----------



## Reno

bruno47 said:


> Cool watch. I still think Yema could make some more watches based on their vintage designs. There are so many cool old Yemas.


This "_Master Element_" is from the *2008* "_Time of Heroes_" line.

In this line was the Rallygraf, Sous-Marine, and the Flygraf models (all based on historic YEMAs) :




























But honestly, today's YEMA has nothing to do with the history of the brand.


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Green fabric strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Brushed bracelet*


----------



## kelvinjames

nice!, really nice, looks in a very good condition


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Nubuck strap*


----------



## fortysix

*Re: YEMA "Master Elements" • Nubuck strap*

that thing is a beast


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA "Master Elements" • Nubuck strap*



fortysix said:


> that thing is a beast


It sure is ;-)


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Nubuck strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Polished bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Khaki canvas*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Navy canvas*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Navy canvas*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • White leather • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Khaki nylon strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Battery EOL indicator*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Battery replacement*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Black/Blue line ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Polished bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Ostrich strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Blue leather YEMA strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • White leather RVC strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Nubuck strap*


----------



## maxfounded

Looks like a tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Khaki ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Blue leather YEMA strap*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Khaki ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Blue-line ZULU*


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Brushed steel bracelet*


----------



## Reno

*Re: YEMA "Master Elements" • Brushed steel bracelet*



dado86x said:


> Your photography is amazing. However, all your watches are massive!


Actually, not ALL of them :-d


----------



## Reno

*YEMA "Master Elements" • Khaki ZULU*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Blue leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*Blue canvas*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*YEMA brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*Suede tan strap*


----------

